# Festering Bunch of Nurgle Commissions.



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

I completed these 2 for a client awhile back. Ive since started 2 more towers that will be slightly different.


























































































































































































































More pictures later of other Nurgle projects after I dig them all up.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, my beloved pus cannon... very nicely done!


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

ewww but amazing at the same time, well done :victory:
+1 rep from me


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words and rep guys


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Awww... Pretty awesome, IMO. I'd like to give you rep, but I don't know can I, or even how, heh...


----------



## darkhero185 (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah nice job id also give your rep but i dont know how to


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

At the top of his post there should be "report - +rep - Quote" click +rep and add the rep, there should be a selection of how many "rep" you want to give to the poster, not sure why...


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

dlakertor said:


> there should be a selection of how many "rep" you want to give to the poster, not sure why...


I think it's in case someone doesn't want to give 20 rep for a post that made them laugh. Certain stuff (painting & modeling) tends to get higher rep.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! Youve made my day 

------------------------------

Group of modified demons of various sizes for another client.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice! Three things:
1. I'd suggest roughing up the flail for the Greater Nurgle Daemon. The balls look a bit 'clean' for a Nurgle army.
2. I love that fly-thing, whatever it is.
3. How does one go about hiring you?


----------



## umlaut31 (Aug 8, 2009)

That tyrant conversion has to be one of the coolest models I've ever seen!

Carrion wings for nurgle... brilliant idea!! SO AWESOME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Nice! Three things:
> 1. I'd suggest roughing up the flail for the Greater Nurgle Daemon. The balls look a bit 'clean' for a Nurgle army.
> 2. I love that fly-thing, whatever it is.
> 3. How does one go about hiring you?


The client wanted the flail "clean" so he could scuff it up later. Not sure why.

The fly thing counts as a beast of nurgle. Ill post the WIP shots as it was built up from wire when I get a chance.

www.conversioncorner.com is how I take commissions. 



umlaut31 said:


> That tyrant conversion has to be one of the coolest models I've ever seen!
> 
> Carrion wings for nurgle... brilliant idea!! SO AWESOME!!! :biggrin:


I cant take full credit for it, as ive seen it done before. But yea, its a really good bitz combo and ive since done a few for my own army hehe.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Closeups on the fly and WIP shots.

Its the one on the right.










Right side again, i think lol.


----------



## KalebQuangvan (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice!
+rep


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Always nice to see more of Father Nurgle's minions being born...I particularly like the Fly, nice original idea.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

KalebQuangvan said:


> Nice!
> +rep


Thanks :so_happy:



Svartmetall said:


> Always nice to see more of Father Nurgle's minions being born...I particularly like the Fly, nice original idea.


Thank you very much kind sir 

------------------------

Teaser Pic of 2 more super heavies made for a different client.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Some awesome conversion work there mate. When are you getting some painting done? :grin:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Great job on the conversions. Gives me some ideas for my Nurgle soulgrinder maybe make it a giant fly. Love the pus pots would love to yoink the idea for Kugath's palequin. Got to have a cauldron of boiling pestulence for him. Please tell us how you did it. +rep from me.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

humakt said:


> Some awesome conversion work there mate. When are you getting some painting done? :grin:


I rarely paint commissions I do for clients. Almost all of them have wanted to paint he stuff themselves after I build it. :cray:



TattooedGreenMan said:


> Great job on the conversions. Gives me some ideas for my Nurgle soulgrinder maybe make it a giant fly. Love the pus pots would love to yoink the idea for Kugath's palequin. Got to have a cauldron of boiling pestulence for him. Please tell us how you did it. +rep from me.


Thanks for the kind words!

The slime in the tanks is actually super glu mixed with plastic weld glue. Basically take a tube of any super glue, fill the area you want and then pour in a tiny amount of plastic weld at varios spots. It will give off funes so be out doors. Within a minute its dry and where the 2 liquids met, it will dry into a "foam" While the other areas stay slime like.

Hope that helps.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Nurgle Warhound.... yes, another commission..






















































































































The Epic style Plague Tower in the teaser pic up when I gather all the pics.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

very creative!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

redstarone said:


> Nurgle Warhound.... yes, another commission...


Would you consider putting this up on as a tutorial?


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> very creative!


Thanks 



Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Would you consider putting this up on as a tutorial?


Might be a bit hard since I built that bad boy 8 months ago and its been to the client for about 6 of that.

I do build warhounds and thunderhawks all the time on commission. Maybe one of those? Although I must warn you, im terrible at tutorials. Mine tend to end up with just a ton of pictures and limited text.

----------------------------

Front view of the epic style plague tower. More pics of it when I dig them up:




















Possessed Marine/Spawn


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

redstarone said:


> I do build warhounds and thunderhawks all the time on commission. Maybe one of those? Although I must warn you, im terrible at tutorials. Mine tend to end up with just a ton of pictures and limited text.


That'd be great! And well done; that spawn is very very cool!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> That'd be great! And well done; that spawn is very very cool!


Thanks .

How should I go about a tutorial?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

The "fly-beast" is great, nurglesque and yet personal and cool. Defo worth some rep:victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Traditionally, you just take pics and give a little blurb about what you're doing for each part. Alternatively, if that's your design, you could post templates. Just make sure they're *yours* not GW's.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

MaidenManiac said:


> The "fly-beast" is great, nurglesque and yet personal and cool. Defo worth some rep:victory:





Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Traditionally, you just take pics and give a little blurb about what you're doing for each part. Alternatively, if that's your design, you could post templates. Just make sure they're *yours* not GW's.




-------------------
Plague Tower based on the old Epic model.


----------



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

awesome stuff, you got gs skill dude +rep


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

wow, you sir have some serious gs skills to boot!! i envy you mate! keep the good stuff coming!

+ rep!


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

paladinofangels said:


> awesome stuff, you got gs skill dude +rep





Masito said:


> wow, you sir have some serious gs skills to boot!! i envy you mate! keep the good stuff coming!
> 
> + rep!


Thanks guys, means alot to me


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Amazing work, puts my Nurgle superheavies to shame! +rep


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! That's a lot of work. Very well done:victory:


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Infael said:


> Amazing work, puts my Nurgle superheavies to shame! +rep


Thanks for the kind words  

Do you happen to have any pics of your super heavies?



Damned Fist said:


> Wow! That's a lot of work. Very well done:victory:


Thanks


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Start of 2 more Plague Towers for some guys at the local shop.

Figured its a nice way to show some step by step shots. Sorta a mini tutorial.


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice!k:
+ REP


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

GutCheck said:


> Nice!k:
> + REP


Thanks a bunch  :good:


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Not really nurgle but.....




























That was one of the first hawks. Since then I order GW turbo Lasers so its not so plain.


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

redstarone said:


> Thanks for the kind words
> 
> Do you happen to have any pics of your super heavies?


My Plaguereaper is _still _ drying...basically it was already painted and constructed and it caught my lazy eye on eBay so i bought it then left it in a Tuppaware box full of Dettol for ages, scrubbed it down and left the sticky paint residue in the gaps to dry (as it creates a lovely Nurgle sludgy effect I feel!) and it was taking ages so I sprayed it black and hoped it would dry still...it's getting there! I'll paint it up and post pics then :grin:

The Plague Tower is still in bits; bought an Ork Battlewagon kit for the Siege Tower to sit on and my mate was going to give me some tubing and pipe bits for the Pus Cannon but only left half of it at my house so when I receive the rest I will commence building :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You have some seriously cool conversions going on with these and I would love to see them painted. The GS work is top notch for sure, never mind the scratchbuilding.


Side note: I am moving this to Project Logs as that is where a thread like this fits in better.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

The Wraithlord said:


> You have some seriously cool conversions going on with these and I would love to see them painted. The GS work is top notch for sure, never mind the scratchbuilding.
> 
> 
> Side note: I am moving this to Project Logs as that is where a thread like this fits in better.


Sadly almost never paint anything as the clients themselves want to paint the projects.

Alrighty about the move. 

May I ask what are the rules for something to be in the normal modeling area? I only ask because this thread is pretty much done things with only 1 or 2 WIP things. All the rest are completed pictures.

A rules clarification would be super helpful


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Counts as a Possessed Vindicator. Obviously pre GS.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Like the Vindicator. 

You've quite an imagination.


----------



## redstarone (Aug 3, 2009)

Orochi said:


> Like the Vindicator.
> 
> You've quite an imagination.


Thank you very kindly


----------

